# MAKE IT STOP!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Everyone with their cute little kittens are driving me insane! Look at this ad! I almost called on it today! What am I, nuts? Hopefully, they'll find a good home together. I really, really, really want them!  

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/pet/363115996.html


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, but you have to!!! You made me do it, now you do it too!! 

And, that little orange one...no, the little gray one....no the little orange one...

Ya know what? It REALLY is true, 2 kittens is much better than 1. It's SO nice to see them together when they play and how they cuddle....and they get into less trouble than one bored kitten does...

Yep, that's right, you have to get them both. I'll call for you! :twisted:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, I also think you should get the one on the bottom right in this post. :twisted: 

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/pet/360653921.html


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh...and her. LOL

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/pet/362482005.html


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Dear Marie,

It would be really cool if you got a kitten that looks like me. I would take as a really big compliment. 

Love,

Holly


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i like the little male the best but i like males better than females any ways. but you know you want them they really look like they need you. (evil laugh) ha ha ha.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> Dear Marie,
> 
> It would be really cool if you got a kitten that looks like me. I would take as a really big compliment.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that exact same thing, how that kitten looks like Holly. So cute! All the more reason to adopt those kitties!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo really, really needs someone to play with. She plays by herself and runs around and is so goofy, but I think it might just be the end of Cinderella.  She might just hibernate all the time. Or maybe she'll "mother" the kittens. 

I know I should give it more time, but it's turning into sort of a Catch-22, I got Cleo for Cinderella, and now I feel like I need to get someone for Cleo.

I just looked at those new threads you guys posted.

You're killing me!!!! :fust


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh...and Marie....red & white girls are pretty rare. They have to get a red gene from both mom & dad. They are the product of a red (or red/white) father and the mother must be red (or red/white) or a calico. Whereas red boys only need one red gene. Won't find too many of these around...


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> Oh...and Marie....red & white girls are pretty rare. They have to get a red gene from both mom & dad. They are the product of a red (or red/white) father and the mother must be red (or red/white) or a calico. Whereas red boys only need one red gene. Won't find too many of these around...


Oh wow, I didn't know that.....soooo; could that rarity have something to do with Peanut being deaf??


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

I vote to get the orange and white one. And I'll try to talk DH into getting this one....

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/dis ... id=8566385


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I saw this beauty on Craigslist Huntsville, near me. I *so* want her in my home.  
I need a snuggly kitty to cuddle next me!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Not that I'm aware of Mike. The only genetic link to deafness that I know of is all white cats. But I'm far from an expert...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd take them both if I decided to do it.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Do it! Do it! Everyone else is doing it. Don't you want to be cool too? :lol: 

Seriously, everyone has got me watching Craigslist looking for pets. I've seen several that I really, REALLY wanted to adopt. But I wanted Chloe to be settled in first. But now that she is..... :twisted:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo has been running around like an insane little kitty tonight. She runs and jumps on the cat condo and wraps her little body around the sisal posts like a little kitty "stripper"!! She wants to play so much and I feel bad for her, but Cinderella owns my heart and soul and I really think it might push her too far into her shell. I was hoping Cleo would bring out the "kitten" in her. It's now been exactly 4-1/2 months. I know a lot of my cat friends at work said it took 6-8 months for their cats to be friends.....


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

I keep an eye on craigslist too, but for the sake of my budget, any animal that I bring in in the near future _has_ to be relatively healthy, up to date on vacs, and fixed. That rules out alot on craigslist.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My landlady doesn't even know about Cleo.


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I was hoping Cleo would bring out the "kitten" in her. It's now been exactly 4-1/2 months. I know a lot of my cat friends at work said it took 6-8 months for their cats to be friends.....


I think it depends on the individual cats. I had a stray I brought in several years ago that Pookie never liked, even after a year. I really thought she didn't like other cats at all and would have to be an only cat, but she has been fine with Muffin after just a few weeks. More active than I've seen her in a couple of years, too. If anything, maybe a more active cat would give Cleo something to do and keep her out of Cinderella's hair?

ETA: Would your landlady be mad if she knew? Do you have a pet limit?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I just replied to an ad on Craigslist for a furbaby that's almost in my neighborhood, a few miles "up the mountain", as the local phrase goes.  
Her photo is *Gorgeous*, and her description is the ideal cat for me. 
Too good to be true!?!?!?









I hope I haven't jinxed myself by being hopeful... :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My landlady wouldn't care about Cleo, but I'm not sure about two more. But, come to think of it, what could she say? The guy in the first house has 3 dogs and a cat. The next house (next to me) has 3 English Bulldogs. Everyone has a dog except me. And the ad said dogs and cats are welcome. She was really glad when I moved in that I didn't have a dog because it's new carpeting. Which, by the way, upon closer inspection, seems to be indoor/outdoor carpeting. There's metal mesh holding the carpet threads down and plastic under that. What's up with that? It's not even real carpeting, is it?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My experience, I got Linx for Mischka after she lost her best pal My Thai. :angel It didn't work only made her more withdrawn. Then I got Sundance and that made a bit of a difference. The boys played and left her alone and slowly she came out more. I would say go for it. They are adorable!! :love2 :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have to say the whole Rocket experience has me afraid of male kitties now - the spraying. 8O


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Go for it Marie. Remember your signature phrase! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

gunterkat said:


> I saw this beauty on Craigslist Huntsville, near me. I *so* want her in my home.
> I need a snuggly kitty to cuddle next me!


Looks like my Baby  :heart 

Come on Marie, those kittens are too cute and they need a home! :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Marie, those kittens are soooo adorable, and I love the way they match, but are different colors. Their markings are almost identical, and that's totally cute!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Okay....you have to contac them before they are gone. Hurry, hurry!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Not only are you'll bringing home these cute kittens and posting pictures, but my neighbors has the cutest little gray fireball named Ava. I have been going over there every day to help him after surgery and I have fallen in love.

But, I have 7 cats already. Tell me that I have enough. Give me strength.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I can't tell you that, Leazie, as I may be adding a cat to my household soon.
It's been too long since my home has heard the patter of furry feet!
rcat


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

I'd want both of them. They have very similar patterns but in different colors. How cool is that!?


----------



## parisgreen (May 1, 2007)

They are so adorable!!! Take her and I will fly to CA to steal her. :lol: 

I have a thing with red/white kitties. And if I am allowed to take another one, she will definite be a red or buff female.

After all the threads, I almost try to find one myself on the petsfiner. DANGEROUS!! But my flatmates and my sis scream NO. I guess I just have to wait when I have my own home.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

C'mon Marie!  Don't make me call for you!!   

Doodle, when I saw the bottom picture, I INSTANTLY thought of Holly!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't see it happening now. Last night Cinderella and Cleo were touching noses and sniffing and all of a sudden, Cinderella just smacked Cleo on each side of her body, sending her running under the bed. No hissing or meowing or claws (it was right in front of me!). I just had a little cry and went to bed. I don't understand. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Don't get too upset by that, it's a daily occurance at my place. Some cats will never be best friends and that's okay. So long as they can live peacefully - it's not a bad thing!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kittens are taken - the ad is gone. Just as well. I should just count my blessings and be happy with the two great cats I have now. I'll just live through everyone here with kittens.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Give Cleo an extra love from Aunt Jeanie. :luv I wish she had someone to play with. But I won't coax you....much. :wink: Does Cinderella play with her toys? Interactive toys might help.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella will play with me with feather things, so I'm probably going to order Da Bird, and I want to get that thing that Lisa has with all the squares that hide treats. I think Tim has one, too. I'm not sure if they would play together with that or not. I saw more kitties on Craigslist that would be perfect (10 months old - sisters), but NOOOOOO! I was having a bit of trouble getting on Cat Forum. That's never good for me. :wink:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

_*** If anyone wants adorable, friendly, gluepot purring-machines, my kittens will be adoptable in about a month, a month and a half ***_


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What kind? 8O


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> What kind? 8O


These little guys - four of them, that will go in pairs :wink: 
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42656


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Can't see the pictures at work. :? Two more hours.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Can't see the pictures at work. :? Two more hours.


Just to help you wait it out... there are two fluffballs, one main-coonish brown markings, the other jet black with a tiny white patch on chest; and two dilute grey/beige short hairs. Determining their gender is pretty much guesswork, I hope there won't be big surprises on that level, poor little guys, wouldn't want them to end up with gender issues :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

marie73 said:


> I don't see it happening now. Last night Cinderella and Cleo were touching noses and sniffing and all of a sudden, Cinderella just smacked Cleo on each side of her body, sending her running under the bed. No hissing or meowing or claws (it was right in front of me!). I just had a little cry and went to bed. I don't understand. Can't we all just get along?


Marie...this kind of thing is very normal. For all that Kobi & Holly love each other, there are times when he gets too rough for her and pins her down. She starts screeching and when she breaks away may go hide behind the couch for a few minutes. Then there are times that she bats and bites his tail one too many times and he ends up hissing at her. They're like kids...they're gonna whack each other and hiss and fight a little bit. Doesn't mean they hate each other.


----------



## Scarlett516 (Jun 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Cinderella will play with me with feather things, so I'm probably going to order Da Bird, and I want to get that thing that Lisa has with all the squares that hide treats. I think Tim has one, too. I'm not sure if they would play together with that or not. I saw more kitties on Craigslist that would be perfect (10 months old - sisters), but NOOOOOO! I was having a bit of trouble getting on Cat Forum. That's never good for me. :wink:


I got both of those for Chloë and she loves them. She really only likes the peek and play things for the treats, I put a bit of dry food in their too. I don't want her eating much, but just enough to keep her taste for it in case I need to give it to her sometimes.

Chloë loves Da Bird! She really would keep at it until she can't move any more if I let her. She has always enjoyed the laser pointer, but that is nothing compared to Da Bird! She gets some good air and did a bit of a flip yesterday! This from a cat who was 18lbs and would get out of breath so easily a few months ago!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella does like the laser, too. I forgot about that. They both do. Cinderella has alot of energy and is very lithe and nimble, she just needs to learn to play with others.  But maybe that will never happen. 

I try to give each of them equal play time, but Cinderella, lke myself, has a short attention span. She has a burst of energy, and then just isn't interested anymore. And if Cinderella is watching, Cleo won't play. It's like she doesn't want to do anything to upset Cinderella. She used to not even eat a treat in front of her, but she will now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nini said:


> _*** If anyone wants adorable, friendly, gluepot purring-machines, my kittens will be adoptable in about a month, a month and a half ***_


I'm in love with Obi!!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Nini said:
> 
> 
> > _*** If anyone wants adorable, friendly, gluepot purring-machines, my kittens will be adoptable in about a month, a month and a half ***_
> ...


So are we  

He is a very adventurous tough cookie, very mischevious, always ready to wrestle, but extremely sweet and loving. He will come cuddle next to you and sleep in the silliest position available. We would like him adopted with his sister (or brother, who knows, ahem) Leiah, which has the same personality. They will be ready only in about a month, but I thought it could help to start looking for excellent homes for them here where I know people are as dedicated as we are...

Here is Leiah:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh man....Marie maybe you were not meant to get the little kitties on craigslist because you were meant to adopt Obi and Leiah! God they are so cute. Thank goodness, I can't get to California. :lol: 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:fust

too cute! too cute! :luv


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

OK, here's my take. I think you know when you are done with "just one (or two) more." I got that "done" feeling after 3 kids, and then after the 3rd cat. Sure, I will miss having a human baby and still look at petfinder at the kitties, but that longing is gone.

I know some of you have 10+ cats. I still think it applies. There are people with 10+ kids!

My point is, if there is a longing, you might want to seriously listen. You just have to know if it's fleeting or not.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know. I think I have kitten-envy, not kitten-longing. Working full-time, it's probably not feasible because I wouldn't be around to train them or, more importantly, enjoy them, except a few hours in evenings and on the weekends. Plus, I'd feel more comfortable if it was my own house, even though the carpenting isn't "real." :? 

** huge sigh **

But I can dream, can't I?  :love2


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> But I can dream, can't I?  :love2


Exactly! Just like I am dreaming of keeping two of these cute monsters, while I already have two cats in a no-pet apartment (the manager is covering me)... does not hurt to fawn over cute kittens :wink:


----------

